# Ohm's Law Tutorial for safely building coils



## Alex

A most excellent video explaining Ohms law 

*Ohm's Law Tutorial for safely building coils in your vaping device *

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 5


----------



## Raslin

Very helpfull, explains many of the questions that I had. @Alex, thanks for posting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jackass

I would like to ad one little formula with that one. P=I×V to work out power in watts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeOAsus

Alex said:


> A most excellent video explaining Ohms law
> 
> *Ohm's Law Tutorial for safely building coils in your vaping device *



Extremely helpful to a noobie like myself , thank you very much , was confused by the gauge of wires but now i understand  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Great video for the noob vaper, great review video for old salts at vaping. Especially like the reminder to ALWAYS use an ohm meter to check a build on an atty (and I'll add WITH the top cap on).

On my builds I want to know what the maximum amp draw and wattage output will be with a fully charged battery. So I've always used a very simple equation that gives me that information in a heartbeat.

V/R=A*V=P

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Excellent thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I really enjoy New Amsterdam Vapes' videos, he is the only blogger who produces videos to a professional standard where you are seeing actual shots properly edited and with scripted voice-over, rather than just an ad lib talking head with multiple edits where the presenter fluffed and then did a pick-up.

Below is another decent battery safety video. This one is by the Vaping Bogan. If you don't know him and don't like swearing, you're advised to avoid all his videos. But he does cover a number of important areas and it's a good primer for a new vaper.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Jonogeni

very helpfull. thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jordache

Thank you for the tutorial , extremely useful.


----------



## Ar53n1c

Awesome tutorial for a newb like me , thank you!


----------



## Jenna Bartosch

Very helpful! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

